# Uma "Perfect Storm" á Portuguesa - Será possivel ??



## Redfish (25 Fev 2010 às 22:53)

Boas.

Inicio este post para algumas opiniões e somente no campo das suposições meteorologicas.

Ao lembrar-me do filme epico "_PERFECT STORM_" e depois de inumeros fenomenos meteorologicos interessantes a ocorrer no nosso pais será possivel o nosso Portugal ser atingido algum dia pela chamada *Tempestade Perfeita*, claro que á escala possivel para localização geografica onde nos encontramos.

Será possivel a conjunção de diversos factores meteorologicos que possam originar tal situação?

Qual os meses mais provaveis para tal ocorrêcia?


----------

